# Is this normal?



## Timberwolf (27 Aug 2012)

So I've been going through the application process since mid April 2012. I've had my Aptitude test the 23rd of June and my medical exam the 24th of July(both passed with flying colours), but still no interview. 

Originally I was scheduled for my med exam/interview July 9th, but it got cancelled sort of last minute because the medical team had prior obligations, I was told.

I still haven't heard anything back about a new scheduled interview. I've tried contacting my local recruiting center, but of course all they tell you is to keep waiting... I only put down two choices on my original application, first choice being Infantry Soldier and second choice as Artillery Soldier. I called them to ask about adding Combat engineer because it's an option I would like to have as well but I was told I would have to wait for my interview to bring it up.

I'm probably just over thinking this, but it seems odd the way everything is working out right now. Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## JorgSlice (27 Aug 2012)

Yup. It happens.


----------



## mmmjon (27 Aug 2012)

Nothing to worry about. 

If it makes you feel any better, you can keep calling your RC weekly and politely inquire about your interview.

Good luck.


----------



## madllama (27 Aug 2012)

I'm currently in the same position. Which recruiting centre are associated with? My centre is Toronto.
From what they've told my when I called my understanding is that everything should be normalized early September. Good luck.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## pthebeau (27 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> :facepalm:



:nod:


----------



## Timberwolf (27 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys.



			
				madllama said:
			
		

> I'm currently in the same position. Which recruiting centre are associated with? My centre is Toronto.
> From what they've told my when I called my understanding is that everything should be normalized early September. Good luck.



I'm at the Oshawa recruiting centre. Well that's good to hear, I wish I could just get the call and have an interview scheduled, even if I have to wait a while still lol.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> :facepalm:



haha, I know, I know...


----------



## DAA (27 Aug 2012)

Simple answer...call your RC and say "I have done my CFAT and Medical and would like to schedule my interview now, if you don't mind?"  or better yet, "I have completed steps 1 through 4 shown on the forces.ca website and it appears that the interview is next, could I schedule that now?"

How can they say no?


----------



## cupper (27 Aug 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> How can they say no?



That's what is so great about the English language, there are so many delightful ways to say it:

No.

Not likely.

Not gonna happen.

Nah.

Nope.

Nuh unh.

Let me get back to you on that.

Don't call us, we'll call you.

and my personal favorite:  :rofl:


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Aug 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Simple answer...call your RC and say "I have done my CFAT and Medical and would like to schedule my interview now, if you don't mind?"  or better yet, "I have completed steps 1 through 4 shown on the forces.ca website and it appears that the interview is next, could I schedule that now?"
> 
> How can they say no?



With summer leave, and annuitant breaks, there are only so many MCC's to go around and conduct interviews. In Toronto,  absorbing Mississuaga's file's/workload, and processing kids for the fall highschool co-op is just making things worse .  We been processing 30-50 files a week (ie conducting CFAT's and forwarding onward for the rest of steps)  since about June-ish.  I am willing to bet money that it's similar in Oshawa (well minus the Mississauaga part). 

As far as calling every week or so (in Toronto especially), please don't do that, the guys doing the booking are extremely busy, and having to respond to constant phone calls of "can you book me now?", just eats into their day.  People are getting booked in priority sequence based on any number of factors (trade/selection dates/MCC's available etc.), it sucks if you happen to be a lower priority but that's how it works.  Also keep in mind that the CF is practically the only employer I have ever encounter that practically guarantees you job interview (provided you meet pre-reqs and pass the CFAT, and aren't an addict), this does not happen elsewhere, and looking at many of the files that I do see, many people who do get to the interview stage, would have had their applications/files tossed in the garbage/shredder if they had applied anywhere else.


----------



## ProtectAndServe (28 Aug 2012)

madllama said:
			
		

> I'm currently in the same position. Which recruiting centre are associated with? My centre is Toronto.
> From what they've told my when I called my understanding is that everything should be normalized early September. Good luck.



Yeah, exact situation I'm currently in. The recruiter I spoke to said everything shall be done by September. My 1st choice is Infantry as well and selections are November according to my local RC (Toronto), so you still got plenty of time to be processed. They know what they're doing.


----------



## DAA (28 Aug 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> With summer leave, and annuitant breaks, there are only so many MCC's to go around and conduct interviews.



Well, we won't have to worry about annuitant breaks anymore, so then whip those MCC's into shape and get them working!  And who authorized them leave at such a busy time?


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Aug 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Well, we won't have to worry about annuitant breaks anymore, so then whip those MCC's into shape and get them working!  And who authorized them leave at such a busy time?



Someone much higher rank than me    I have to be told to take leave, otherwise I forget to.


----------

